# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Transferimet e futbollistëve - [THASHETHEME]

## Davius

Me përfundimin e kampionateve të rregullta futbollistike, fillojnë edhe thashethemet se lojtarë të ndryshëm do të ndërrojnë ngjyrat e klubeve, duke kërkuar lavdinë diku tjetër. Pra këtu lajme tepër të shkurtra për kalim lojtarësh neper klube tjera, apo interesim medial e thashetheme te ndryshme futbollistike. Si duket na pret nje vere e nxehte FUTBOLLI.  :i qetë:  




> Mos postoni artikuj gazetash apo artikuj portalesh sportive, por vetëm lajme apo thashetheme që ju keni lexuar, dhe ketu  ta parafrazoni me ca fjalë.

----------


## Davius

Dy lajme bomastike vijne nga Spanja, ku Chelsea ofron shume astronomike per Raulin dhe David Villa-n. 

Raul per 100 milion euro dhe David Villa per 70 milion euro.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

Milan eshte i gatshem te jap 100 miljon euro per Ronaldinhon


Barca ne bisedime me klubin Romak per per mbrojtesin Chivu poashtu dhe me klubin frances Lyon per mbrojtesin Abidal ...

----------


## King_Arthur

> Milan eshte i gatshem te jap 100 miljon euro per Ronaldinhon



*Gooooooooooooooooooo Milan . 
.
Vitin tjeter do ta shikoni kush eshte Milan*

----------


## no name

King_arthur : Milani i ofron ato te hollat per braziljanin por ai nuk do largohet nga barca  :shkelje syri: 


p.s Do shohim edhe vitin tjeter se kush eshte Milani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

> King_arthur : Milani i ofron ato te hollat per braziljanin por ai nuk do largohet nga barca 
> 
> 
> *p.s Do shohim edhe vitin tjeter se kush eshte Milani*


*

barca ka per ta shit me ate shume pasi do rregulloje stadiumin me leket qe do shesi ronaldinjon  .*
pastaj tek Milan jane 6 braziliane , dhe ka per te ardhur .

----------


## no name

Hhahhahah cme bere per te qesh lol pse cfar ka stadiumi i barces? qe paska ra ne zor Barca per ta shit Ronaldinhon per ta regulluar stadiumin?! Barca ronaldinhon nuk e shet por edhe ai vet nuk iken nga barca  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

> Hhahhahah cme bere per te qesh lol pse cfar ka stadiumi i barces? qe paska ra ne zor Barca per ta shit Ronaldinhon per ta regulluar stadiumin?! Barca ronaldinhon nuk e shet por edhe ai vet nuk iken nga barca


*ore une nuk po e shpik kete qe thashe ne gazete e lexova qe barcelona po mbledh fonde per te rregulluar stadiumin dhe nje zgjidhje ishte dhe shitja e Ronaldinjos . Dhe tek Milan ka per te ardh ai sepse : KAKA , RONALDO , RONALDINJO . eshte nje treshe dhe kombetares se brazilit .
pastaj i vellai i Ronalidinjos eshte dhe menaxher i R.OLIVERES qe luan per Milan .*


*ps: Davius na fal qe  zgjatem me kete bisede*

----------


## bavarezi5

Bayern kerkon me ngulm Van der Vartin dhe Klosen.

Thuhet qe kane pasur nje takim me kreret e Bayernit keta te dy lojtaret ne Hanover.

----------


## RaPSouL

Juventus Jep 120 Mil Per Ronaldinhon Kontrata Gati Eshte E Nenshkruar Thot Sky Sport....................

----------


## KOKASHTA

> King_arthur : Milani i ofron ato te hollat per braziljanin por ai nuk do largohet nga barca 
> 
> 
> p.s Do shohim edhe vitin tjeter se kush eshte Milani


Po milanin shife kete vit ti ...ske pse e sheh vitin tjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## goldian

allofs drejtori teknik i verderit i ka prere rruget per kalimin e kloses ne mynih
brenda gjermaniet ska transferim per te u shpreh ai
barcelona duket se eshte ne valle
bayer leverkusen pasui ka marre grekun gekas nga bohum siguron per vitin 2008 dhe futbollistin e u21 patrik helmes aktualisht lojtar i kolnit

----------


## no name

Real Madrid ofron 22 milion euro per mbrojtesin e Chelseas *Gallas* ...

Interi dhe ATL.Madrid ne sulm pas 20 vjecarit *Quaresma* te FC Porto

----------


## RaPSouL

*AnÇeloti Kinse I Pelqen Qe Te Ket Ne Radhet E Tij Mbrojtesin E Chelseat John Terry.......................Sipas Sky Sport...................*

----------


## King_Arthur

*Milan prane Bufon dhe kanavaros . 

marre nga website i Milan*

----------


## Black_Mamba

hahah i mori krejt lojtaret bre milani hahahaha sa kum qesh.

----------


## King_Arthur

*



			
				hahah i mori krejt lojtaret bre milani hahahaha sa kum qesh.
			
		

ximi_Te

kaq jane pak se nuk ka filluar mire merkato keto jane vetem fillimi*

----------


## goldian

toni perfundimisht tek bayern 
5.5 milion euro ne sezon

----------


## visari9

Arsenali është pran marrëveshjes për Samuel Eto'o , Arsenali jep 2 futbollistë për Eto'o , A. Hleb dhe E.Adebayorin  plus 4 milion £ ,ky lajm është bërë i ditur nga disa forume të Arsenalit .

----------


## Imperator

Fiorentina hidhet ne merkato per te bere te vetin mesfushorin e Ac Milan, Massimo Ambrosini. Ky lajm eshte konfirmuar nga WebSite zyrtar i AC Firorentina.

Imperator

----------

